

Show HN: Deskzero – Find inspiring spots to work remotely with wifi and coffee - lorenzobr
http://deskzero.co

======
lorenzobr
Hi HN! I and a friend of mine made this in our spare time just for fun and
because we need it.

The whole website is powered by WordPress that seemed to us the easiest
solution to do things quickly and ship this MVP in less time. Right now we
only cover London (we live there) but we plan to unlock new cities soon with
the help of local editors that are already getting in contact with us, such as
Los Angeles, Vancouver, Amsterdam, Milan (feel free to drop us a line if you
would like to help us! :) ). If you know cool spots in your own city, please
let us know using the link on the top right corner of Deskzero. Much
appreciated!

Our core future at the moment is that you can invite someone to meet you in a
place right from Deskzero. You type the name and email of your guest, pick up
a time and we send an email invitation for you with all the info (time, venue
name and address and eventually your message).

We have couple of ideas to monetise this, among which creating beautiful city
maps of the spots we cover and offering a subscription to nomads for perks in
these venues (what benefits would you like the most?).

We’d really like to have your feedback from a technical, business and user
perspective (we’re not sensitive but be gentle, this is still a side project
so it does have bugs!! :)). Thanks!

